
Show HN: Supp – Browser Extn for Mindful Status Management in WFH-Heavy World - aayush4vedi
https://suppme.netlify.app/
======
aayush4vedi
Hello HackerNews!

Supp is a simple browser extension for mindful status management. You can form
group with your coworkers or friends, and Supp gives you an instant glance at
what they are doing & who's free or busy.

 _The Idea_

It’s designed mainly for the current remote/WFH heavy workspace, where working
peacefully has, startlingly, become quite challenging.There are too many sync-
ups, just to know what everyone is doing in the team.Along with frequent
Slack/Hangouts messages like "Are you available for a call?", "What are you
doing?". Not to mention some people who don't even bother to ask your
availability before shooting out their pings.

I was unable to find disturbance-free time to focus on my own work and wished
there was an automated way to know what everyone was doing & see if someone is
free to be bothered with or not before pinging them.

Been there, felt that? Supp is for you!

